# Benefit Horse show in Virginia



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is for anyone that is in the Spotslyvania/Fredericksburg area that might be interested in a fun day at a show. I've attached some links to the information regarding the show. The second link is the billet.

Jerry Slemp Benefit Horse Show Series

http://www.centralvirginiapainthors...rfiles/jerryslempbenefithorseshowshowbill.pdf

Jerry Slemp Benefit Horse Show Series | Facebook


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

If I had a W/T/C horse, I would enter just for the fun of it. I don't think that'd work with my TWH though. It is close enough for me to just go out and enjoy the day. I'll talk to my boss about the advertising on the showbill though.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd go if I had anything to wear!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd go if my QH was a good HUS horse. He's not... likes to play "catch the horse in front of me" too much...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll be there so I can loan some western show clothes (I only have one english outfit) and I am actually bringing a TWH for one of my girls. (It's my trail horse) she loves it and really wants to ride it. She won't place but she's going to have fun anyway! LOL...


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

What classes would I be able to show her in? I might be able to get some more people there. I'll send out a mass email to the Battlefield Back Country Horsemen. We'll try to get more poeple for a good cause!!!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW - I did not realize there were so many from VA and/or surrounding areas. Very cool indeed!

Denise Gainey


----------

